# Starting a company in RAK



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all,

My wife is considering starting a company in the RAK freezone, but is unable to because her PostGrad Certificate is not in the specialisation of her business plan. This seems incredibly limiting to any budding entrepreneurs out there seeing gaps in different industries. 

I am putting this post on here to see if anyone has any previous experience like ours, and any ideas on how to get around this problem. 

For an example, if she wanted to start a business in offering IT solutions, she would be unable because her PG Cert is in English.

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Who told her this? 

As far as I'm aware you can set up an archery school for bees as long as you pay the money. I certainly didn't have to submit a business plan or show any credentials.


----------



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like the archery idea.

We have spoken to the advisory for RAK freezone, told us that was the case. 

Where did you start your business (if you dont mind me asking?)


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Woody1 said:


> For an example, if she wanted to start a business in offering IT solutions, she would be unable because her PG Cert is in English.


That is absolutely correct in the consulting business in RAKFTZ. However, if she can prove that she is an expert in the type of business that she is trying to set up, then it is possible to obtain a license. 

HTH


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Woody1 said:


> I like the archery idea.
> 
> We have spoken to the advisory for RAK freezone, told us that was the case.
> 
> Where did you start your business (if you dont mind me asking?)


What type of business are you looking at starting?
I was at a meeting in Iridium centre last week (building next to pan emirates furniture store).
In there, on bottom floor is a place called Biz - this is fujeirah free zone and you can setup companies there at what seemed very reasonable rates.
Especially good for training and consultancy companies - no degrees required, no annual audits, no tax etc. and apparently able to transact throughout UAE.
Starter company can have two business headings, up to three visas, use of their meeting rooms and secretarial services for around 30,000 AED.
Each visa is 4650 AED (excluding medical costs) and is valid for three years.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve,

That is very interesting thanks.

She is looking to start an IT consultancy business, but her degree and PG Cert (English) would not allow her to pursue the business.

All your posts are making me feel more positive that there could be a solution for us.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Woody1 said:


> Steve,
> 
> That is very interesting thanks.
> 
> ...


At the fujairah freezone she could have two business headings - management consultant (covers a multitude of sins!) and IT consultant.
Actual zone is called Creative City Fujairah and in Iridium building office is BIZ (business inception zone).
No certificates or degrees required. Documents they need are completed application form, copy of passport and copy of existing uae visa or entry stamp.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve,

Do you have a contact number/email? Do you know their website?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Woody1 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Do you have a contact number/email? Do you know their website?


Hi,
Their website address is www.creativecity.ae - just looked at it and it seems they are having some site maintenance!
The site still has their contact details - the person i spoke to was called Kallol Ghose and he was really helpful.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Woody1 said:


> Where did you start your business (if you dont mind me asking?)


Not at all, RAK but then I have a trading license and I'm now guessing it's different for advisory businesses.


----------



## Sudipkarki (Dec 14, 2013)

thank u for your suggestion.i will definetly workout for that.


----------



## wimtorfs (Dec 30, 2013)

I have one in rak and a few in jlt. Also it services. No diplomas etc required in jlt (or dic). rak also requires office space in ras al khaimah now so unless you are living there I would really go for a dubai free zone


----------

